# Is Sun Seed Sunscription Vita Hedgehog Adult Food good?



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi guys!

My hedgie Smudge isnt happy with her current food, by-nature weight control for cats, so i am looking into high quality hedgehog food. I found this one called Sun Seed Sunscription Vita Hedgehog Adult Food. It is high in protein and low in fat, also it does not contain any corn, by-products, or dyes! It also contains mealworms.... I was wondering if it is Hedgie approved and safe? Also if i feed this to her because it contains mealworms and other meats, would i have to still feed her freeze dried mealworms in addition to those in the food?

Thanks everything is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"Good" is relative. :lol: 

Snarf eats it as part of his diet...emphasis on 'part'...I would never feed him only Sunseed.

What else is your hedgie eating?


----------



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

She is also getting Wellness healthy weight adult dry cat food as of now I switched her off of By-nature because she hated it 
Is that good alone?


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Niblet eats a mix of Sunseed, Wellness indoor cat food, and Blue buffalo basic cat food.

He came to us from the breeder eating only Sunseed. I did not want him to eat only that in his diet so I added the other two to the mix. Now he barely touches the Sunseed. Some days he eats it...some days he won't touch it.

I agree with MissC, you could keep it as part of his food mix but it is not "good" as his only food.

And yes...in my opinion, mealworms are a must even though he is eating Sunseed.


----------



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh and do i HAVE to mix diff. kinds of food together or CAN i just leave it at one with is wellness now?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup...what Nibletsmom said...and insects are NOT an option.

Yes...a mix is best as no one food seems to be good enough...there's a ton of info on the Nutrition thread.


----------

